# Disposal Circuits



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

No the NEC does not require a disposal to be on a separate cir. Look at 210.23(A)(2)


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

There is no code rule that says "disposals shall have their own circuit."

However, there IS a rule that says 'when there are multiple laods on a circuit, you will size it this way: ....' and another rule that says 'ordinalry receptacles only get 20 amps.' (OK, so I paraphrased a bit). 

Get a big enough disposal, add a big enough dishwasher with a booster heater, and you won't be able to put them on the same circuit.

There's also some debate whether a circuit serving the counter top is allowed to serve equipment inder the counter.

Neteffect might be that you need another circuit.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

The manufacturers directions may require it.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

In-Sink-Erator does not require a dedicated circuit in their manual.

I believe if they are cord and plug, no dedicated circuit is necessary, but if it is hard wired you'd need a separate circuit.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

B W E said:


> In-Sink-Erator does not require a dedicated circuit in their manual.
> 
> I believe if they are cord and plug, no dedicated circuit is necessary, but if it is hard wired you'd need a separate circuit.


Are you saying this is code or insinkerator requires this.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Are you saying this is code or insinkerator requires this.


I thought any hard wired "appliance" needs to have its own circuit, no? I-S-E didn't require a dedicated circuit in their manual, just that you install per local / national codes.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not required but, we typically run a multi wire for the disposal and dishwasher. Seems to work well for our application.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It just can't draw more than 50% of the circuit ampacity if you wish to share it with something else.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> It just can't draw more than 50% of the circuit ampacity if you wish to share it with something else.



Really?

So a 8 amp dishwasher, can't be shared with a 2 amp disposal?

Is that really the rule?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

The way I read it last night, you could in that situation if they were on a 20A circuit.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> Really?
> 
> So a 8 amp dishwasher, can't be shared with a 2 amp disposal?
> 
> Is that really the rule?


Those are some pretty efficient units, ones I encounter are normally 10 - 12 amps and 4 - 7 amps .


----------



## electures (Oct 23, 2008)

No it is not required to be on its own circuit. If it is on another circuit with say a DW then the circuit has to be sized according to the NEC. If it is installed on a general lighting circuit, it can't exceed 50% of the circuit.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Dnkldorf said:


> Really?
> 
> So a 8 amp dishwasher, can't be shared with a 2 amp disposal?
> 
> Is that really the rule?


Who said that. I think the doc was talking about 210.23(A)(2)


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

electures said:


> No it is not required to be on its own circuit. If it is on another circuit with say a DW then the circuit has to be sized according to the NEC. If it is installed on a general lighting circuit, it can't exceed 50% of the circuit.


whats a general lighting circuit? I hear the words general lighting and I think of load calculation not branch circuit calculation.


----------

